#  > Telecomunicações >  > Mikrotik >  >  Ajuda Cliente caindo

## Morfinho

Boa noite a todos. Minha rede funciona assim tenho 2 links de internet que vão no mikrotik e do mikrotik joga pra antena, da antena vai pra um Switch e do Switch vai pra antena e um cabo pra casa de um cliente, quando um cliente da antena conecta o do Switch cai

----------


## 1929

É difícil prever alguma coisa com os poucos detalhes. Mas começa conferindo se o servidor não está permitindo duas conexões simultâneas. Pode ser que não esteja chegando o MAC de cada cliente e sim um único Mac

----------


## avatar52

O cara não posta sequer os logs e quer que adivinhem?

----------


## Morfinho

Obrigado 1929 é isso mesmo

----------

